# apache php4 installation



## Tenshi no Zenkai (30. März 2002)

hmm..

Ich lerne grad php4 mit dem Buch "php4 für dummies". Im Anhang B steht drin, wie man den Apache Server installiert und PHP4 drauf installiert.

Der Server läuft.

Bei der Erklärung der php installation steht, man solle php4 installieren, die php.ini(die es garnicht gibt, sondern nur php.ini-dist) in den C:\Winnt(bei win2000, das ich habe) ordner verschieben und die werte extension_dir und doc_root anpassen. Gesagt getan. [das war die installation unter Windows]

Dann steht bei der config am apache server, ich solle die httpd.conf ändern. Und zwar folgendes:

servername localhost
scriptalias /php/ "C:/php4/"
addtype application/x-httpd-php .php
addtype application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
action application/x-httpd-php "/php4/php.exe"


Einige werte gab es garnicht, die habe ich dann einfach eingetragen.

Danach habe ich Apache gestartet und im Buch steht, da sollte folgendes stehen: "Apache/1.30.2x (Win32) PHP/4.0.2-dev running..."

Bei mir steht auch alles, bis auf "PHP/4.0.2-dev". Ich denke mal, dass ich bei der Installation von PHP4 etwas falsch gemacht habe. Nur was?

Hat jemand vieleicht erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann mir sagen, wo mein problem liegt?


----------



## Shiivva (30. März 2002)

funktioniert der server denn?
bzw. php4? schon ausprobiert? ich meine, das was du da beschreibst ist ja nur die "dos-beschreibung".


----------



## Tenshi no Zenkai (30. März 2002)

habs schon hinbekommen. 

trotzdem danke


----------

